# installation of phpmyadmin - Lzma library error



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi, trying to install phpmyadmin and phppgadmin.  Running the following command 
	
	



```
portmaster -y -d --packages databases/phpmyadmin databases/phppgadmin
```


```
===>>> Installing package from: /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-download/phpMyAdmin-php74-4.9.1.txz
Installing phpMyAdmin-php74-4.9.1...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'www'.
Extracting phpMyAdmin-php74-4.9.1:   8%
pkg-static: Fail to extract /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/js/vendor/jquery/jquery.tablesorter.js from package: Lzma library error:  No progress is possible
Extracting phpMyAdmin-php74-4.9.1: 100%

Failed to install the following 1 package(s): /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-download/phpMyAdmin-php74-4.9.1.txz

===>>> Installation of phpMyAdmin-php74-4.9.1.txz (databases/phpmyadmin) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for databases/phpmyadmin failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

See the error: Lzma library error

What might fix this?
Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 18, 2019)

The fast and simple way was to run the same command without --packages and it installs almost instantly.

```
# portmaster -y -d databases/phpmyadmin databases/phppgadmin
```

But that doesn't give any clue as to why packages are failing.


----------

